# A few Pictures of my 10 second car race car



## talon1189

Here are a few images from yesterday of my 10 second 1990 AWD Turbo 2.0 litre 4 banger Talon. The body has 58,000 miles on it  I am the original owner as well  http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a206/dodgeshadowchik/midsm meet/midsmmeet593.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a206/dodgeshadowchik/midsm meet/midsmmeet595.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a206/dodgeshadowchik/midsm meet/midsmmeet597.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a206/dodgeshadowchik/midsm meet/midsmmeet609.jpg

And finally the "Smiley King" himself.....

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a206/dodgeshadowchik/midsm meet/midsmmeet598.jpg


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Now I know its a dodge but shouldnt it last longer than 10 seconds? 

Nice ride!


----------



## 2000ssm6

Nice! Sweet turbo Talon. 

:yourock: :yourock: :wave:


----------



## talon1189

Thanks you for the positive comments  unfortunatatly I blew the motor on it's debut run........ The longblock motor had 10 miles or less on it and the builder should warranty it as I have known him for 17+ years. It was dynoed to be 624 horsepower and 559 pound feet of torque on a chassis dyno last fall. The motor is a 2.0 litre 4 cylinder with a monster turbo. I feel that I dropped a valve in a cylinder based on the noises that I heard in the car  I will except petty rep tho


----------



## motoroilmccall

TimberMcPherson said:


> Now I know its a dodge but shouldnt it last longer than 10 seconds?
> 
> Nice ride!



Actually its a Mitsubishi.

Those cars can be rockets. Especially if they have a nice 4G63 dropped in them. Throw on an HX35 or HX40 and match the fuel to it and you have a car no factory production vehicle can match, of course, you'll need a tranny that can handle that much power.

What turbo you running on the car Talon?


----------



## talon1189

motoroilmccall said:


> Actually its a Mitsubishi.
> 
> Those cars can be rockets. Especially if they have a nice 4G63 dropped in them. Throw on an HX35 or HX40 and match the fuel to it and you have a car no factory production vehicle can match, of course, you'll need a tranny that can handle that much power.
> 
> What turbo you running on the car Talon?


I have a 37R turbo on the car


----------



## TimberMcPherson

For some reason I thought the talon was a dodge (and we dont get dodges here), my mistake, although I havent seen that mitz here, I guess its not sold in Japan otherwise we would see them due to most of our vehicles being second hand ex japan.
Is it related to the GTO or FTO, isnt the 4G63 and evo motor? We get every kind of skyline (even diesels and stationwagons) Supra, GTX, GTR, Evo, Soarer, WRX,(my mum has a GITA, which is embarrasing as I would like to have one!) but just havent seen that mitz before. 
Youd like some of the cars we end up with, alot of highly modified cars that get sold here cheap. And since theres no compulsory insurance, its fair game what you buy.
My workmate had a GTR Familia with a 1800 turbo 4wd and LSD pushing over 200kw at the wheels. Really quick little car, it cornered like it was a gas explosion going through pipes.
My brother just monster turboed one of his MR2's last month (also has an mx5 and we share a twin turb rotary lotus 7 rep as a money pit). Cars are a bad addiction.
I had skylines, legacys and celicas for a while. Then I met my wife. At least I still have my fireblade.

Heres something you might like-
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Motors/Cars/Nissan/auction-157112227.htm

Oh my brothers stupidly rich mate crashed his modded EVO 9, my brothers looking at grabbing the car just for the tires, some parts are salvagable after a head on with a lamp post, if theres anything you need I could see if my brother has it.


----------



## 046

10 second 1/4 mile machine...??
nice car!! have never seen a stock looking machine go that fast...

any chance you could post a picture of the drag strip ticket?


----------



## STLfirewood

Very nice car. Are you using AEM for tuning? Man I love the Talons. Yours is one of the cleanest non riced out machines there is. 

Scott


----------



## talon1189

The longblock was professionally built. The car is in Ohio back at the builder again. He will warranty the car as it was something that they did. The car was dynoed at 624 wheel horsepower and 559 pounds of torque out of a 2.0 litre 4 cylinder. The car was built to run very high 9's in the 1/4 mile  The car was scary fast until it blew up when I hit 3rd gear :censored: I will post a time ticket when I get the car back in probably a month.


----------



## 2000ssm6

STLfirewood said:


> Yours is one of the cleanest non riced out machines there is.
> 
> Scott



+1,:agree2: that is what I like about his car. Unless it comes from behind and you spot that huge intercooler, you won't know what just blew the doors off. I bet it has a killer 60ft. with that 4wd.


----------



## talon1189

STLfirewood said:


> Very nice car. Are you using AEM for tuning? Man I love the Talons. Yours is one of the cleanest non riced out machines there is.
> 
> Scott


Yes the car has an AEM EMS computer


----------



## wood4heat

Nice ride ya got there buddy! 

so the "talon" is obvious, what's the "1189"? The manufacture date, an old 1/4 mile time, the first motor lasted 11mi the second 89? opcorn: 

Kidding it really is a nice looking car.


----------



## 056 kid

where is your time slip?? GOTTA see that time slip!!












Wanna run????


----------



## talon1189

*Update*

...........


056 kid said:


> where is your time slip?? GOTTA see that time slip!! If you would have read this whole post.........You would known that the motor is blown up. As of this post.......The motor is being repaired under warranty as it was a problem with their own physical issues for the head gasket. I run a nasty boost pressure of between 37-40 psi turbo boost :jawdrop: My head was O ringed to handle this kinda pressure.......there is no reason why the head gasket was spit out at less


----------



## Dubai Vol

talon1189 said:


> Thanks you for the positive comments  unfortunatatly I blew the motor on it's debut run........ The longblock motor had 10 miles or less on it and the builder should warranty it as I have known him for 17+ years. It was dynoed to be 624 horsepower and 559 pound feet of torque on a chassis dyno last fall. The motor is a 2.0 litre 4 cylinder with a monster turbo. I feel that I dropped a valve in a cylinder based on the noises that I heard in the car  I will except petty rep tho



You're asking for a warranty on a race engine?


----------



## 046

here's a dyno run showing 990 rwhp from a Talon... amazing!
http://video.aol.com/video-detail/1000-hp-mitsubishi-eclipse/4075766117


----------



## tawilson

TimberMcPherson said:


> For some reason I thought the talon was a dodge (and we dont get dodges here), my mistake, although I havent seen that mitz here, I guess its not sold in Japan otherwise we would see them due to most of our vehicles being second hand ex japan.



I think the Dodge version was called the Eclipse.


----------



## talon1189

Dubai Vol said:


> You're asking for a warranty on a race engine?


 Yes I am with less than 10 miles on the long block. The shop already said it was their fault and are gonna fix it for no charge  They think it is a head gasket that blew but have not pulled it apart yet. The head is O ringed and should be able to hande 50 psi of turbo boost pressure. The motor spit this one out at only 36 psi


----------



## 056 kid

No, i read the whole thread. You claim a 10 sceond car, yoou must have some times right? Without some proof, well i dont know what to tell you.
I dunno around here we like to keep things secret! 
Try 30 psi on a stroker 408 windsor and then you can tote some skinnies!!!


----------



## talon1189

I claimed a 10 second car because at 3,300 pounds with driver and 624 wheel horsepower and 559 pound feet of torque to the payment per the dyno sheet with my AWD car.......these times are guaranteed and are known for many years with a DSM car  I have no time ticket to prove anything yet because the builder of the car did something wrong that caused it to blow the motor with less than 10 miles on the longblock  I do not expect to get this car back before September tho. Stay tuned to this thread as I will post a real ticket once I get my "Red Beast" back in a few weeks and head out to the dragstrip here in Michigan  The known times that I posted here should produce very high 9 second time tickets. The 4 cylinder 2.0 litre motors are known to produce over 1,000 wheel horsepower to the pavement. Everything is here in my engine bay until the car reaches the dragstrip very soon and shows a physical time slip. It will happen very soon tho  I just got to play the waiting game as other cars of my type are paying and I am not. Guess who gets the priority here?


----------



## mantis

TimberMcPherson said:


> Now I know its a dodge but shouldnt it last longer than 10 seconds?
> 
> Nice ride!


----------



## Kansas

Nice car man sorry to hear about the engine that stuff happens when you least expect it. Its great to see a true sleeper and not a plastic fendered/winged/F&F wanabe great job! 

I wish we had more japanese export cars here to tinker with, they make some badazz stock machines over there. Its just sucks we have these crash and emissions specs to deal with it not good for us car enthuziests. 

(one of my many projects) I am building an 85 rwd Celica GT(w/automatic trans) sleeper, its got a 3.0 v6 3vze presently however a 3.4 dohc will bolt right in where the 3.0 fits...I am seriously considering that combo because of the TRD supercharger etc thats available for it. 

Keep us posted on your progress!

Kansas


----------



## talon1189

Welp..........Buschur Racing finally got to my car after it sitting for almost a month. I was told that a piston wrist pin failed causing the head and block damage. The JE piston was eaten as well. They have no clue why the wrist pin would of failed with less than 10 miles on the entire long
block. This was a $4,000 drag race long block that blew up and is trashed. The owner said he will eat the entire bill for another long block. I am responsible for the labor to pull the motor out of the car and to put the motor back in which is more than fair. The motor was built 12 months ago but just never been street driven. The owner also will have to re dyno tune the car on a chassis Mustang AWD dyno for no charge to me. The new motor will be tuned to around 625-650 wheel horsepower which is needed to run high 9's in the quarter mile which is the goal. Hopefully I will be picking up the car in a couple of weeks


----------



## epicklein22

Nice ride, I am a fan of talons/eclispes, brother had one....but I agree with 056 kid, I would have started with a v8. No replacement for displacement. More bang for your buck too. You can only bolt on turbos and superchargers till the engine can't take it anymore...but don't let me rain on your party, somebody has to push the limits on the 4 cylinders.


----------



## talon1189

I raced a 428 Cobra Jet Mustang 30 years ago. It was less reliable than my AWD Talon. V8 are like belly buttons at the dragstrip.......everyone has one. I enjoy racing something different. Trust me there are very few things in drag racing than coming up to the line against a old school big block Chevy, Mopar or Ford and handing him his Azz at the finish line with 1/4 of the displacement and 1/2 the cylinders. The looks on their faces are priceless  It has happened many times over the last 18 years of owning this car. I love to humiliate V8 race cars. You would have to experience it to understand what I am talking about  It is well worth it.


----------



## scotclayshooter

talon1189 said:


> I raced a 428 Cobra Jet Mustang 30 years ago. It was less reliable than my AWD Talon. V8 are like belly buttons at the dragstrip.......everyone has one. I enjoy racing something different. Trust me there are very few things in drag racing than coming up to the line against a old school big block Chevy, Mopar or Ford and handing him his Azz at the finish line with 1/4 of the displacement and 1/2 the cylinders. The looks on their faces are priceless  It has happened many times over the last 18 years of owning this car. I love to humiliate V8 race cars. You would have to experience it to understand what I am talking about  It is well worth it.



Not so many V8s over here but i had a Ford 1.6i that was done to fast road spec that would waste a 2.0 they didnt like it when i told them it was like me getting beaten by a 1.2 lol
It still had carpets rooflining and Seats but all the sound proofing was ripped out. The power band was from 4100rpm to 5600rpm the damn thing went faster if you changed up at 5600!!!! instead of hanging it out to the 6500 red line it was really low geared 53 in 2nd 83 in 3rd 114 in 4th 135 in 5th
And now i own a 1.9 Diesel that would waste that bloody XR3i i never thought it was possable!


----------



## talon1189

See Scotclayshooter.......you know what I am saying here  My AWD Talon also has it's full stock interior and carpet also. The only changes are I added a custom made 8 point chome moly rollcage and a 5 point seatbelt safety harness. Both are required to run 11.99 times and quicker per the NHRA rules


----------



## talon1189

Welp......I finally will get my '90 AWD Talon back this Sunday  Buschur Racing had to replace the entire short block. They gave me a new block, crank, pistons, piston rings, rods, and all new bearing. It all was trashed. They also had to re dyno the car. They footed the bill. I had to pay to pull the motor out and put the motor back in the car. I am hoping to hit the dragstrip next week and will post out some time tickets then


----------



## RDT

Good deal talon, Thats alot of money down the drain in such a short time ,Im glad the engine builder took care of you.


----------



## 046

there's a guy on compitition diesel with a 2003 cummins turbo diesel, that's posted a 10.84 video, proving the ET. 

loads of cummins trucks have broken 10 seconds.... this guy did it completely with only bolt-ons... the engine long block is completely stock. head has never been off. 

naturally it's got a tricked out tranny, TC, twin turbo's, etc, etc, etc...


----------



## scotclayshooter

talon1189 said:


> Welp......I finally will get my '90 AWD Talon back this Sunday  Buschur Racing had to replace the entire short block. They gave me a new block, crank, pistons, piston rings, rods, and all new bearing. It all was trashed. They also had to re dyno the car. They footed the bill. I had to pay to pull the motor out and put the motor back in the car. I am hoping to hit the dragstrip next week and will post out some time tickets then



Try to make it to the end this time!
Good luck!


----------



## talon1189

Here is a few brand new images of my 1990 AWD Talon from Buschur Racing in Wakeman, Ohio. The body has 58,000 original miles on it and is awaiting to be loaded up on the trailer and brought back home to Michigan. Hopefully my new long block will last more than 10 miles this time :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## scotclayshooter

talon1189 said:


> Here is a few brand new images of my 1990 AWD Talon from Buschur Racing in Wakeman, Ohio. The body has 58,000 original miles on it and is awaiting to be loaded up on the trailer and brought back home to Michigan. Hopefully my new long block will last more than 10 miles this time :hmm3grin2orange:



Nice EVO! Corners are where the fun is at!

Good luck this time! fingers crossed!
Maybe we will get to see a time slip this time!


----------



## 046

here's the link
http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/showthread.php?t=215540



046 said:


> there's a guy on compitition diesel with a 2003 cummins turbo diesel, that's posted a 10.84 video, proving the ET.
> 
> loads of cummins trucks have broken 10 seconds.... this guy did it completely with only bolt-ons... the engine long block is completely stock. head has never been off.
> 
> naturally it's got a tricked out tranny, TC, twin turbo's, etc, etc, etc...


----------



## talon1189

046 said:


> here's the link
> http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/showthread.php?t=215540


That is a pretty cool video  He needs that shot of Nitrous to spool those big turbos. Wonder if he ever street drives it? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 046

it's a daily driver... as with most folks who drag race cummins. it's not usual for cummins trucks to drive 1,000+ miles a meet ... run... then drive home. 



talon1189 said:


> That is a pretty cool video  He needs that shot of Nitrous to spool those big turbos. Wonder if he ever street drives it? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## STLfirewood

scotclayshooter said:


> Nice EVO! Corners are where the fun is at!
> 
> Good luck this time! fingers crossed!
> Maybe we will get to see a time slip this time!



If you like EVOs here is a pic of the EVO's grandpa in my driveway.

Scott


----------



## talon1189

Scott please don't hyjack my thread......and your pictures are of a Galant......not an EVO


----------



## STLfirewood

I know that's a Galant that's why I said it was a picture of the EVO's grandpa. Wasn't meaning for you to take it as me hi'jacking your thread. I guess a cummins diesel is closer in relation then a Galant.

Scott


----------



## 046

need a spare stock engine ($250) for your Talon? 

----------

Talon/ Eclipse engine - $250 (Cleveland)
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-09-19, 8:50PM CDT


I have a 4G63 DOHC talon/ eclipse engine. it has about 90k on it. runs good. it fits 90-94talon/ eclipse. it is already pulled. ready to be loaded up and taken home. $250 obo

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/pts/847753745.html


----------



## talon1189

New pictures from today...... My car won the "Peoples Choice" award.......I am very proud........... http://www.midsm.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3670


----------



## talon1189

http://www.midsm.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3670


----------



## RiverRat2

talon1189 said:


> Thanks you for the positive comments  unfortunatatly I blew the motor on it's debut run........ The longblock motor had 10 miles or less on it and the builder should warranty it as I have known him for 17+ years. It was dynoed to be 624 horsepower and 559 pound feet of torque on a chassis dyno last fall. The motor is a 2.0 litre 4 cylinder with a monster turbo. I feel that I dropped a valve in a cylinder based on the noises that I heard in the car  I will except petty rep tho



Schweeeeeeeet!!!!!!!! My son has a friend that has an 11 second Eagle Talon and it scared the [email protected] out of me.....I cant imagine a high 9 second pass,,,

nice ride Dude!!!!!!!


----------



## talon1189

Thanks RR2.....here are three more just for fun:









And me and my new award......  







I also won a $100.00 gas credit card with this award........Whooooooop Peeeeee!


----------



## scotclayshooter

OHH NO Talon you posted a hottie or am i mistaken as to whats sitting in your car


----------



## talon1189

scotclayshooter said:


> OHH NO Talon you posted a hottie or am i mistaken as to whats sitting in your car


Marybeth is very HOT........hahahahah.......too bad she ain't mine  If I posted her outta the car......I would prolly be in some trouble here.......:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## scotclayshooter

talon1189 said:


> Marybeth is very HOT........hahahahah.......too bad she ain't mine  If I posted her outta the car......I would prolly be in some trouble here.......:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



I did think you wouldnt let ugly girls in your car lol


----------



## gink595

Where you draggin at Milan??


----------



## talon1189

One more here........ 




NOOOOOOOO UGLY GIRLS ALLOWED PLEASE!


----------



## talon1189

gink595 said:


> Where you draggin at Milan??


 Milan Dragway should be next Friday the 26th.........


----------



## JeffHK454

So...how'd it run?


----------



## talon1189

JeffHK454 said:


> So...how'd it run?


I got to the track early. I broke a passenger side front axle on the first pass down the track from severe wheel hop. A new one only cost $60 exchange and is going in tomorrow. It will be 2-3 weeks until I can get back out to the track again. At least the motor did not blow up again


----------



## custom8726

talon1189 said:


> I got to the track early. I broke a passenger side front axle on the first pass down the track from severe wheel hop. A new one only cost $60 exchange and is going in tomorrow. It will be 2-3 weeks until I can get back out to the track again. At least the motor did not blow up again



Nice ride!! I have been drag racing and sled pulling my Duramax all season and no all about broken parts, Lol...


----------



## scotclayshooter

talon1189 said:


> I got to the track early. I broke a passenger side front axle on the first pass down the track from severe wheel hop. A new one only cost $60 exchange and is going in tomorrow. It will be 2-3 weeks until I can get back out to the track again. At least the motor did not blow up again



Did you post a time?


----------



## TimberMcPherson

My jammy little brother just picked up a Mitz Evo 3 for $3000 US dollars, needs some engine work but otherwise hes a lucky little bugger, guys kid left it in his shed and went overseas so dad sold it! Looks just like this one
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Motors/Cars/Mitsubishi/auction-182439711.htm


----------



## talon1189

TimberMcPherson said:


> My jammy little brother just picked up a Mitz Evo 3 for $3000 US dollars, needs some engine work but otherwise hes a lucky little bugger, guys kid left it in his shed and went overseas so dad sold it! Looks just like this one
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Motors/Cars/Mitsubishi/auction-182439711.htm


Sounds like a good deal to me  Although I would rather have this EVO RS that is owned by David Buschur of Buschur Racing. This is his daily driver. It is the first EVO in the world to post a 9 second 1/4 mile time with 93 octane pump gas. Please watch the 4 minute video.......it is impressive.....  

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Buschur-Racing-RS9s-on-9s_183131.htm


----------



## TimberMcPherson

That is one fast car, thanks for the vid


----------



## 056 kid

talon1189 said:


> I got to the track early. I broke a passenger side front axle on the first pass down the track from severe wheel hop. A new one only cost $60 exchange and is going in tomorrow. It will be 2-3 weeks until I can get back out to the track again. At least the motor did not blow up again



Cmon dude get the thing down the track!!!! I wanna see the times!






















or just get the drift and quit burnun rice


----------



## talon1189

Being perfectly honest here with all members........I have one chance on the 15th of November......I live in Michigan  The weather and my 1990 AWD are both unpredictable..... The 8th is calling for rain here  I will race on the 15th........weather is very bad in Michigan. Milan Dragway is open an extra week here  Track and cold track temperatures will cause "slicked" monster cars to hit the wall like last week while I was there......one guy almost got killed...:censored: You live in Oregon ........ I only dream about your weather year round  I will post here if I am lucky enough to get out on this last day  Hey


----------



## 056 kid

I still in va, ive got 3 8ths within 30 miles and there is a 1220 somewhere around here.. that cold air will get her hitten take advantage!!


----------



## JTElectric

I've had about a dozen Hondas, all with various engines/states of tune/nitrous, but none that were super fast. I finally sold my last CRX with a nitrous B16 VTEC to get my 70 Chevelle with a 402 big block back on the road, and I couldn't be happier!

I have always liked the DSM cars, almost bought a Laser AWD turbo back in the day, but I just don't trust them. I've yet to see a reliable DSM that has any amount of tuning to it. Are they fast? Definitely. However, never for very long it seems like! I can run the snot out of my Chevelle (again, I'm not making 650hp either) but the only thing I need to worry about it finding a gas pump!

Good luck with your new engine! Hope it holds together this go-round!


----------



## talon1189

Thanks for your post.......I am almost 50 years old and my very first car was a 428 Cobra Jet 1969 Mustang with tri-power My 1990 AWD Talon would easily embarrass this older car and be fully street worthy for a daily driver. Newer technology is the key here  The weather in Michigan was so bad on the 15th of November......that I never got my "Red Beast" out this season. I do respect modified V8's........The fun comes when you spank a large displacement V8 motor when you have only a 2.0 litre 4 banger motor.....how embarrassing is that? I love turbo-charged 4 cylinders now....... I unfortunately have to wait until next April for the dragstrips to open in Michigan again. Lower 10's are expected with my car......I will get there... ....I just need some better luck and better weather........


----------



## kodiakyardboy

tawilson said:


> I think the Dodge version was called the Eclipse.



Plymouth Laser, Mitsubishi Eclipse, Eagle Talon, mostly the same car besides some cosmetics. 

I'd like to line up with my '57 VW Beetle
2332 big bore stroker with t3-t4 hybrid at 19psi
1750lbs daily driver
Big wheelies on 18" street tires without the bars on.

Cool DSM, fun to watch 'em squat at launch!


----------



## 046

so did you ever get your Talon together to make a valid run yet?


----------



## talon1189

046 said:


> so did you ever get your Talon together to make a valid run yet?


Unfortunately the drag strip closed due to cold weather here in Michigan. I have to wait until next April. My car is sleeping in my garage until then


----------



## talon1189

This Red Beast will be up and ready this spring for the dragstrip in Michigan. I took a year off due to money issues and am stihl poor.....




I will expect nothing less than 10 second time tickets at the time booth


----------



## 056 kid

Well good luck!

I just dont know what you see in them rice burners. . .


----------



## talon1189

056 kid said:


> Well good luck!
> 
> I just dont know what you see in them rice burners. . .



I see the "element of surprise"...........When you spank and 8 cylinder car at the dragstrip and you have 1/2 the displacement at 2.0 litres and only 4 cylinders..........It is pure heaven because you went different than the odds  The look on their faces when they lose is "PRICELESS".........that is why


----------



## 056 kid

talon1189 said:


> I see the "element of surprise"...........When you spank and 8 cylinder car at the dragstrip and you have 1/2 the displacement at 2.0 litres and only 4 cylinders..........It is pure heaven because you went different than the odds  The look on their faces when they lose is "PRICELESS".........that is why



if there werent so many fags out there making a ton of noise and going nowhere i would probabpy have a different outlook. You give the 4 banger a good name.

You had better mind those v8s though


----------



## slipknot91

V8's don't mean a thing anymore. Unless your a purist like me and go for the sound and torque. Its hard to get an appealing exhaust note out of a 4'' fart pipe, but, to each his own.
Boost is the replacement for displacement. I would definately be respectful of that Talon, even with the boosted coupe I had. Especially on the street. His biggest advantage over the V8 cars is the fact that he will dead hook from a roll, dig, you name it. AWD is hard to handle even for a highly modded V8.

You won't get any rice flaming from me my friend. I think you have a nice car there and will definately leave some guys butt hurt at the track when your luck turns around from all the mechanical failures. 

Rep to you from a Mustang Guy.


----------



## slipknot91

056 kid said:


> if there werent so many fags out there making a ton of noise and going nowhere i would probabpy have a different outlook. You give the 4 banger a good name.
> 
> You had better mind those v8s though



I must agree with you on that one. I hate going out around town on a nice summer night, with the wife and kids mind you, and some fool comes up beside me and gives me a pipe shot and sounds off his blow off valve repeatedly. Like I'm gonna bite with my family in the car. I can take the car home, leave the family there, and put my drag radials on, then go back to town and seek this turd out, and all of a sudden he has the driving manners of a little old lady. Some "ricers" give the "serious racers" a bad rap. 
My buddy at work has a Supra with around 1000 rwhp and I still call him a ricer.


----------

